# Dispaced people,cats



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There was a group home in the area-a place that housed,cared for the chemically imbalanced,or 'mentally ill'-that closed down. This place housed more residents than usual,and neighborhood cats always came by. The staff and residency were very generous to these kitties,saucers of milk,leftovers and even cat food,sometimes.

Now the residents are scattered throughout NE Ohio,and the cats keep coming back-with no one to feed and care for THEM. SOME of these cats are house-to housers,but some are strays. Now,they scamper when people try to make friendly contact. It shows you there is a deeper relationship between humans and animals,and what happens to one...

There's a solution somewhere...


----------

